# set up



## karazy

ok. this is going to be a thread about me venturing into sw with my 29 gallon. i dont have much to work with now, but soon i will be getting the lighting and glass canopy.this is what i have so far:http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh266/karazy101/017.jpg


----------



## karazy

sorry for the inconvienience, but my files r to large for the forum, so just click the link plaese and thankyou.
p.s. the tank will be moved to a different location and on a properstand very soon


----------



## Fishy_Burger

Looking cool, have any plans fish wise yet?


----------



## karazy

yup. -2 occelaris clowns
-1 firefish
-either a fridmani, strawberry, or bicolor pseudochromis


----------



## leveldrummer

most psuedo's are mean, and might be the heck out of the firefish.


----------



## Zoe

That's a 20g tall, correct?
Since that's all you have so far (no lighting yet or anything?) I would strongly suggest you go with at 20g long. That might not be possible if you DO Have lighting, or a stand, but you will be much happier with a 20g long in the long run.
I guess it's in large part personal preference, but I went with a 28g bowfront. I love that it's a bowfront, but it's dimensions are similar to a 20g tall (two feet wide, 18" tall), and if I could re-do it, I would go with something wide and short. Mainly because less light goes further on a shorter tank. If your budget is unlimited then it doesn't matter, but if you're restricting yourself to some power compacts or something, then corals in a shallow tank will do much better under that light, and be brighter coloured... and tank will just look brighter. However it means getting a wider fixture.

Also, a wider tank is (IMO) easier to aquascape with live rock, and you have more room for corals and fish and ground stuff. One of my regrets is that I don't have much actual ground space - so I don't have room for brains or anything that I'd like to have.


Oh, and go with a Royal Gramma instead of a bicolor pseudo. As the other person mentioned, pseudos are usually aggressive, so if you love the bicolor pseudo, then it would be best off by itself. Oh... it might work out fine, but if you go with two clowns, one firefish,and one pseudo or royal gramma, all those fish are sort of open swimmers (the pseudo/gramma and firefish will keep to the rocks, but they're not ground dwellers). In a 20g tall, that's a lot of fish swimming in the same area. Don't overlook gobies / blennies  they will occupy a whole other area of your tank and are full of personnality.


----------



## CollegeReefer

Zoe said:


> That's a 20g tall, correct?


Looks like a standard 29 gallon to me which matches the length of a 20L. 

royal gramma is always a good choice but make sure to either introduce it to the tank at the same time as your firefish or after. If you have the royal gramma in the tank before the firefish you will not see the firefish much for the royal gramma will bully it.

On a different note, you might want to look at useing a sump/refugium as well. Great way to add some water volume to your system, great place to grow your macro algae, and a great place to hide your heater and protein skimmer. If your tank glass isn't tempared you can have it drilled which would make things eaiser.

Anyways that is just my few thoughts. Look around on this forum and other forums to see how others hobbiest have their tank set up.


----------



## Zoe

Woops - for some reason I saw "20" and not "29". My bad


----------



## karazy

hmm, royal grama sounds nice. thnx guys. wud i pt firefish and gramma in first, or clownfish?(and i want to get a sump, but its just not an option for me)


----------



## Zoe

Put the firefish in first, and the gramma last.


----------



## karazy

thats what i was tinking, but one thing to consider is that the occelaris i get r like .75 inches long. o, and i decided im probably getting a purple firefish, probably


----------



## karazy

so i got my lighting yesterday, and it rocks. its 24inch T5HO hagen glo series.sorry i cant post pics, but i dont have a camera for 2 weeks. but ill take somepics as soon as i can


----------



## karazy

FOUND MY CAMERA!heres some pics of my new lights


----------



## kryptonjungle

did someone step in your tank because it looks like a kids footprint in the first pic and kinda see it on the third lol. Nice light tho


----------



## karazy

kryptonjungle said:


> did someone step in your tank because it looks like a kids footprint in the first pic and kinda see it on the third lol. Nice light tho


haha, no. its just dusty in there  but u know, my rooms messy. thats just how i role thats just me
_________________________________________________________________________________:withstup:


----------



## karazy

sorry,its been forever since ive last posted on this thread. well, im pretty sure what i want for stocking is a pseudochromis fridmani, 2 occ. clowns, and either a midas blenny or maybe a prawn goby or a yashia goby OR a watchman goby with a shrimp symbiosis. sound good?

o and whats a good shrimp for a watchamn goby to symosise with?


----------



## Gourami Swami

Psuedos are pretty agressive, I would go with the royal gramma idea you had earlier. And Ive heard the watchmans will chill with marine cleaner shrimp.

BTW- kickass lighting.


----------



## karazy

hehe. i know. me likey. and i got it like right before i started seeing it everywhere too.

um,ya pseudos are aggresive but moslty only to there own kind(as kindley pointed out by flamingo aka dylanana)


----------



## karazy

ok, so the overflow box i want is this one:http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~CR1511.html


----------



## CollegeReefer

karazy said:


> ok, so the overflow box i want is this one:http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~CR1511.html


Stay away form that. I have heard too many horror stories. Just use a basic overflow with u-tube like this one at forster and smith. You will have no troubles with loosing siphon.


----------



## karazy

ok. ill have to find one like that kuz dr. f&S dont ship to canada.

i just want to make sure i dont totaly flood my house with salty,fishy,water


----------



## karazy

ok. i think i will get this one(the 300 gph one):http://www.petsolutions.com/Overflow-Boxes+I89089014.aspx


----------



## CarterNichols

pistol shrimp are good with gobys and will put one antenna on them and never leave its side.


----------



## karazy

i dont think i want a pistol shrimp after watching this video:http://www.phaithful.com/blog/pistol-shrimp-fires-waves-temperature-sun.html


----------



## jose12

I didn't put mine in my display for that same reason 

I have a tiger pistol shrimp.


----------



## karazy

ya, but the reason i would want one jose is so i could see the symbiotic relationship between the shrimp and the goby


ive decided that if i can get my hands on one, i want a yashia goby


----------



## CarterNichols

i think there are probably different kinds of pistol shrimps and that temperature of the sun firing ones aren't common at the LFS... besides that i haven't heard of them going after fish.. but like any shrimp it'll fight and or kill other shrimp..


----------



## jose12

karazy said:


> ya, but the reason i would want one jose is so i could see the symbiotic relationship between the shrimp and the goby
> 
> 
> ive decided that if i can get my hands on one, i want a yashia goby


Yashia's rock.


----------



## karazy

they do, but they can be/are hard to find. o well, my city has about 12 fish stores, thats not including the ones with puppies and kittens and birds ect.


----------



## jose12

Yeah your right. 

Can't you order one?


----------



## karazy

probably, but its just easier finding one IMHO


hehe my birthday is coming up on april 9th. finaly i get money for my tank! muahahahah!


----------



## jose12

woot! that's great man


----------



## karazy

for the overflow i want(http://www.petsolutions.com/Overflow-Boxes+I89089014.aspx)it looks like theres 2 holes in the bottom. whats a way to make the 2 pipes connect? and also, is it better to plumb with flexible tubing or with pvc?...


----------



## CollegeReefer

plumb with pvc. As for the two holes there are several things you can do. You can have it drop to a fuge and the other to your sump. You can also buy a y however you will have to make sure the two ends are 1 inch that goes to a 2 inch. But if you ask me that is a lot of pipe. My 1 inch pipe drops 700gph.


----------



## karazy

hmm...

i think i might make a sump with the refugium on the left and the sump part on the right and the return in the midle. sounds like the best idea to me...


----------



## karazy

well i just ordered my overflow box. woohoo


----------



## Fishfirst

pistol shrimp are nothing to worry bout. I've had mine for years without problems and many other people have as well.


----------



## karazy

ok thats good to know. i just dont want stuff going wrong cuz of 1 little shrimp


----------



## karazy

okay, so heres my home amde stand:




























o, and i miscalculated my stand/sump size so i think i might have to get a custom sump made >.<


----------



## Guest

That stand looks really nice! I wish I had the skills to make something like that! lol

I really like the color too! Its gonna look great when its all set up. Maybe down the line you can make a custom canopy to match it.


----------



## karazy

hehe. maybe when i eventualy upgrade my lighting


----------



## MaelStrom

Wow, spamming in other peoples topics? Not cool... WOnt get you much help at all.


----------



## karazy

ok, so today i ordered my sump.
it should take bout 2 weeks to be done,
will update then


----------



## karazy

*got sump?*

got mah sump!
its well made
and fits like a glove
and hangs out the back(on a block of wood) for easy plumbing
(its backwards int hese pics)

pics:








in stand:








how it hangs out the back:


----------



## Asully70

haha krazy i like your avater with the clown fish


----------



## karazy

so do i


----------



## karazy

ok, so i ordered an aqualifter pump to mod my overflow box, an aqua c urchin(will supercharge with a mag 5), and a refractomer, not sure on brand


----------



## karazy

here


----------



## Fishfirst

Nice lookin rock... why are you moding your overflow though?


----------



## karazy

Fishfirst said:


> Nice lookin rock... why are you moding your overflow though?


it's a mini fuge inside the overflow box. my boss built the tank for me.


----------



## karazy

re-scape.


----------



## StripesAndFins

you keeping the idea of the 2 clowns and the royal gramma? or gonna do something else ?

Anyways, nice tank so far


----------



## karazy

StripesAndFins said:


> you keeping the idea of the 2 clowns and the royal gramma? or gonna do something else ?
> 
> Anyways, nice tank so far


something waaaay better. and waaay cooler. and waaaay more rare. consequentially is waaaay more expensive


----------



## Fishfirst

what would that be?

Candy bass perhaps?


----------



## flamingo

Haha, so karazy, i'm very proud of you for getting what you are 
Much better than what you were planning before.
Tank looks good so far.
Btw, resize some of your pics


----------



## ghfjhkgjk

flamingo said:


> Haha, so karazy, i'm very proud of you for getting what you are
> Much better than what you were planning before.
> Tank looks good so far.
> Btw, resize some of your pics


something waaaay better. and waaay cooler. and waaaay more rare. consequentially is waaaay more expensive


----------



## karazy

the rare thing was a dwarf golden moray eel. he ended up not being the best option for the tank so i sold him.

FTS


----------



## Tallonebball

great looking tank, what lights do you have and what are those fish besides the clown


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hey, karazy! Long time no see.

Looks like a Venustus angelfish and a Purple Queen Anthias.


----------



## Fishfirst

actually looks like a Rosefacia Wrasse and a Multicolor Angel but I could be mistaken


----------



## karazy

for lighting i have 2xhagen glo 2x24 watt t5ho

for fish i have:
-2 percula clowns
-1 multicolor angelfish
-1 Lubbocks fairy wrasse
-1 black cap jawfish
-1 neon goby


----------



## guppyart

correct on the multicolour, but the other is a Cirrhilabrus lubbocki am I correct karazy?


----------



## Tallonebball

All I can tell is that its some kind of Reef safe Angel and some type of fairy wrasse.


----------



## CollegeReefer

I haven't been around for a long time but wow I love your new tank.


----------

